
Commit logs from last night - instakill
http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com/
======
timf
Swearing doesn't bother me, but lack of content does. Commit logs help you
find things later and help you communicate what happened without the other
person looking at the diff directly. Consider the difference between "fuck
yeah dawg" and "fuck yeah, got the XYZ widget prototype working". </buzzkill>

~~~
ajross
Even the latter is pretty awful. "Got XYZ working" tells you nothing about the
bug that was fixed, nor why the broken feature was in the branch in the first
place.

People who work with source control would do really well to watch how the
kernel community approaches this. Commits add new features or fix bugs. They
don't add broken crap to the mainline. You can version that if you want, but
do it on your own branch and don't pollute the community's history with it.

~~~
timf
I agree with you, but at least it's something. We try to couple things with
bugs as much as possible (and are never moved to swear).

------
zefhous
Why are we celebrating irresponsible commit messages? Are people finding these
to be that funny in the first place?

Here's a 5 minute talk from this year's Rocky Mountain Ruby conference that
explains why good commit messages are important:

[http://confreaks.net/videos/744-rockymtnruby2011-lightning-t...](http://confreaks.net/videos/744-rockymtnruby2011-lightning-
talk-do-your-commit-messages-suck)

~~~
joblessjunkie
This isn't so much a celebration as a public shaming. We all know you're not
supposed to be "that guy", right?

These commits aren't "funny" in the sense that they're clever, but it can be
consoling to recognize the frustration that leads to such commits. I don't
condone it, but I must admit there have been some late nights when the website
just wouldn't stay the *@#$& up and I have done some things I'm not proud
of....

------
aba_sababa
I developed it at PennApps a couple weeks ago. I'll be adding GitHub
authentication soon, so you can add all your logs to the site. Was kind of
hoping it didn't make HN until then :)

~~~
instakill
Whoops. Sorry ;)

------
kilian
This is funny, but I'm missing a whole lot of context. Anyone want to fill me
(us?) in? :)

~~~
etherealG
yes please. me too.

~~~
acavailhez
It seems to be late commits on public githubs account. Maybe filtered by curse
word. The default picture on the avatars seems to be the little cute octopus
thing of github.

~~~
dzuc
It makes a call to this thing: <http://www.wdyl.com/profanity?q=interesting>

<http://fffff.at/googles-official-list-of-bad-words/> if you want the complete
list of offenders

------
Sodaware
Maybe combine this with LOC to find swears per line, or include the language
for find which ones cause the most swears. Maybe leaderboards too (like
CurseBird) to find the sweariest projects & developers.

------
damncabbage
In a similar (but context-free) vein: <http://whatthecommit.com/>

------
JoshTriplett
[http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geekandpoke/2010/04/one-
day-i...](http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geekandpoke/2010/04/one-day-in-the-
life-of-a-coder-part-3.html)

------
veyron
Is there a way to submit logs (like how texts from last night does it)? There
are a lot of amusing 4-am svn commit messages in my tree

~~~
etherealG
[https://github.com/astanway/Commit-Logs-From-Last-
Night/blob...](https://github.com/astanway/Commit-Logs-From-Last-
Night/blob/master/view-logs.php)

that reveals this page as a way to add your repo to the logs:
<http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com/submit.php>

~~~
etherealG
my bad, I think that was intended but never finished. the bit in that file
gets the latest stuff on github irrelevant of the submitted repository.

------
acpmasquerade
To much of offence in the languages. \- crap.

------
eekfuh
API? I want to add my own stuff ;)

------
tomasienrbc
As the non-technical co-founder of a tech startup, commit comments are
consistently the most enjoyable part of my job. Reading things like "tell me
your secrets!" or "I think I destroyed the entire database" followed by "nope,
still there" always make me laugh.

------
frou_dh
hurr i'm swearing on the job. I'm crazy, me

------
mcknz
newb commit msg: <nocomment>

uber commit msg: fuck

